# Turning a bowl and my new toy...



## sbarton22 (Dec 28, 2011)

So, I tried out my new EWT C-1 Rougher.  Man, that thing is sick. It is like cutting butter. I completely feel  like I am cheating. There is no fighting the wood or catches or kick  backs.

I am glad I started learning with traditional gouges and skews, but man, this is a whole new world.

Now...if I could only figure out a good way to turn the foot on a bowl once I have  the inside complete. I blew up another bowl. I turned a bowl to a razor  thin edge and then tried to use my cole jaws to flip it and gently finish the foot. All that did was blow it up. It would not have mattered  because I still dented the edge.

I guess I could have parted off the bowl at the tennon or some kind of  jam chuck and a 60 degree point and turned it down to a nib and sanded  that off.

I don't have that part of the process down yet. I think I will look for some vids on the subject?


----------



## JimB (Dec 29, 2011)

sbarton22 said:


> So, I tried out my new EWT C-1 Rougher.  Man, that thing is sick. It is like cutting butter. I completely feel  like I am cheating. There is no fighting the wood or catches or kick  backs.
> 
> I am glad I started learning with traditional gouges and skews, but man, this is a whole new world.
> 
> ...



That would have worked. You could also make a Doughnut Chuck. Thin wall turnings are very delicate.


----------



## sbarton22 (Dec 29, 2011)

What is this doughnut chuck business?

Also, when you make jam chucks, what kind of wood is good for that. I made a pepper mill and made one out of poplar, and that seemed to work fine. However, I only did it because it was the scrap I had laying around.


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 29, 2011)

for jam chucks I use whatever wood scraps are around.  I like maple the best, if I have it.  A donut chuck is made from two pieces of wood that look like donuts and the piece is held between them by using threaded rod or something similar.  You put the piece between the 2 pieces and lock it in place.  It is mounted in a chuck and then you can cut/turn/finish the bottom of the item without breaking it.


----------



## bensoelberg (Dec 29, 2011)

A donut chuck is definitely in my future.  For now, I turn a recess in the bottom of my bowls instead of a foot, then I can finish the bottom before I flip it around to do the inside.  I've heard that holding a piece in expansion mode is stronger, but I don't know if that's true.


----------



## phillywood (Dec 30, 2011)

Scott, they gave you the answers above and you can also find lots of answers on youtube. But, there are as many answers as the way you can make them. Plus, if the wood was free then this is the cost of learning. I had the same problem, and now learning from the vid.s on you tube and wife bought some very nice videos and books for me for Xmas, that was very nice present instead of the things that you may not use.
BTW, no matter what you do when you get to that point make sure that you do not draw the gouge outwards towards you since the bowl is only held by the force of friction and it will come flying towrds you. And, VERY VERY light cut, take your time at this point since you spent lots of time making the bowl anyways.


----------



## sbarton22 (Dec 30, 2011)

Good advice. The more I think about it, I'm guess the size and shape of each particular bowl should tell me to which method to use.

going to look into this donut business. I'm not sure I understand it, but it does spark an idea for me that might be interesting.

Phillip-- I think I might had pulled the gouge towards me and that's what caused the catastrophic failure. I was definitely trying to be light with my cuts but obviously, wasn't light enough.

Learning gifts are the best ones!

I scheduled some time with my mentor this weekend. I think he might straighten me out.


----------



## JimB (Dec 31, 2011)

Another method is to use a vacuum chuck. If you buy one expect to spend $$$$$. If you have the ability you can make one for much less. If you use it on a thin wall project you will need to be sure you don't have too much vacuum or you will implode your piece. 

BTW, if you aren't already, please use a full face shield when turning bowls and thin vessels. Lots can go wrong.


----------



## truckerdave (Dec 31, 2011)

nava1uni said:


> for jam chucks I use whatever wood scraps are around. I like maple the best, if I have it. A donut chuck is made from two pieces of wood that look like donuts and the piece is held between them by using threaded rod or something similar. You put the piece between the 2 pieces and lock it in place. It is mounted in a chuck and then you can cut/turn/finish the bottom of the item without breaking it.


 
I'm not understanding this "donut chuck". Any way you can post a pic or two of this device? With a piece in it and without.


----------



## DavidWayne1971 (Dec 31, 2011)

JimB said:


> BTW, if you aren't already, please use a full face shield when turning bowls and thin vessels. Lots can go wrong.


 
TAKE THIS ADVICE!!!!!!! I learned my lesson on this 2 days ago... had a piece of oak come apart on me, took out the window behind the lathe, took a huge chunk out of the ceiling, and the last piece went zipping over my shoulder. Luckily I was standing off to the side when it blew. Face shields are now on my MUST HAVE list. I hate to think of how bad that woulda hurt.


----------



## JimB (Dec 31, 2011)

truckerdave said:


> nava1uni said:
> 
> 
> > for jam chucks I use whatever wood scraps are around. I like maple the best, if I have it. A donut chuck is made from two pieces of wood that look like donuts and the piece is held between them by using threaded rod or something similar. You put the piece between the 2 pieces and lock it in place. It is mounted in a chuck and then you can cut/turn/finish the bottom of the item without breaking it.
> ...



Dave - I don't have one so I can't post a picture. Many are home made but can also be purchased. Just Google it and you will see pictures and how to make them.


----------



## kludge77 (Dec 31, 2011)

JimB said:


> truckerdave said:
> 
> 
> > nava1uni said:
> ...



http://www.nealaddy.org/node/8

here's a simple one....


----------



## WillieD (Feb 15, 2012)

Don't forget vacuum chucking. It really opens up reverse turning possibilities.


----------

